# First show coming up. Advice is welcome!



## PuffDaddy (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi everyone, 

I will be taking my spoo puppy, Puff daddy, to the Helsinki dog show in December when he will be 8 months. It's a big show (although as a puppy it will still be considered unofficial for him. It's a chance to practice and to get some evaluations on his confirmation etc.) I am pretty excited about the whole thing! However, it is my first time at a show and so I would like to hear some of your perspectives and advice. 

Let me just tell you a little background info for the sake of setting the scene and the story. I am not someone who was ever set on having a show dog, but when Puffy was younger a few judges 'examined' all of the dogs in his litter and they said that of his nine siblings he had great potential for shows in the future. I was looking for a white male spoo puppy at the time, and was in a sad state because I had been on the waiting list for two different liters before that, and in both cases the litters died before they were born! One in March and one in May. 

The day I learned about Puffy was the day that I learned the second litter had died. I was really devastated because we had been waiting so long for our poodle puppy and it just seemed that we had the worst luck and it would never happen! However, the breeder tipped me off that there might be one more puppy in Finland (there aren't many here!) in a city not too far from us. I did some research and eventually found the breeder's website, and there he was! He was the last of his litter because the breeder was saving him for someone who would show him. I told her that I was happy to do it. We went to meet the liter, and Puff Daddy was all over us. It was love at first sight, and now I have the most, funny, beautiful and charismatic puppy that I had been dreaming about! He is really the best match for us that I could imagine. 

Anyway, I like this story about Puffy and I told it because it is a reminder of how, sometimes in life, you have to wait for something good. Sometimes it seems like everything is going wrong, and the worst has happened and somehow the hardship actually leads you down a path to something wonderful; something that was possibly waiting for you all along, but that was only possible through the struggle. This story reminds me to have strength and not give up in general, even when things seem really hard! When those other two liters died one after the other and I had been waiting for so many months, the disappointments were truly heart breaking and I thought that I had the worst luck in the world. The funny thing is that in the end, due to the fact that I had experienced those losses, I actually had the best luck in the world, because I got my Puff Daddy who has filled my life with such awesome joy. I know he was the right one all along. Anyway, I think this story is a metaphor for so many different situations in life. 

So, back to the subject! We are going to the show next month and I am looking forward to it. He already has an appointment with the groomer the night before, and is registered for the Helsinki puppy show on December 11th. 

Does any one have some tips and advice? I am interested in learning about showing and generally would enjoy a conversation on the topic. It's always nice to learn from people with experience and perspective.

I specifically would like to know if you have any ideas about training exercises we can do before the show. We are going to a match show in 2 weeks, so we will get an idea of what goes on. I have been training him to stand still, look at me, and I have been practicing pulling his tail up which I know I have to do; he hates getting his tail pulled (of course I do it gently, but that doesn't seem to matter)! I have been practicing touching his tail with the clicker and nice treats in an attempt to desensitize him a bit. He usually wants to sit down if I touch his tail. I'm trying to keep him standing! 

Thanks in advance for sharing your tips and perspectives. I have attached some recent pics for you viewing pleasure!


----------



## PuffDaddy (Aug 24, 2016)

*to clarify*

I realize that I should clarify the nature of my question to ensure it is not too generic or overwhelming.

I am really looking for behavioral and training advice on how we can prepare for a show. How can I pull that tail up, how can I encourage him NOT to sit down and whatever other useful ring behavior tips you have.

I really like training and so does Puff Daddy. Now that you know our situation, I want to know the kinds of behaviors we should incorporate into our daily routine which will aid to our confidence and performance in the ring. 

Like I said, I am interested in your stories and perspectives, and it would be nice to have a conversation as opposed to endless Googling (which, trust me, I have done!) For example, do you remember your first show? How did it go?!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I enjoyed reading your story, though it made me sad that two litters died. What was wrong that the whole litters died? And so sorry for all the disappointment you had. But, as you alluded, good things come to those who wait. And I'm happy you got such a well matched, beautiful puppy.

I was like you in that showing my dog was not something I ever really was that interested in before, though I came to have some fun and it was an experience, but still never got super obsessed with it. I guess I'm not that competitive. 

My breeder, who lives close by encouraged me to come to his handling class, where I learned how to handle him in conformation. (my dog, not my breeder. lol. would that be a misplaced modifier?) You don't pull the tail up typically. You place one finger under neath it and just gently and subtly push up while they're standing for examination. You need to teach your dog to stack nicely. You can find some of these things on You Tube. As far as the tail being up while trotting around the ring, that comes with personality and whether or not the dog is enjoying himself. I think it's very important to train using all positive reinforcement methods and never doing anything to make the dog feel in any way shut down. The dog needs to be thrilled and exuberant imo...enough so that he looks spritely and lively, happy. And with that comes the nice tail carriage, along with a physically good tail set.

Before I decided to show my little Matisse, I had taught him to sit automatically when he came to me, a proper front. Well, unbeknownst to me, that was not to be. lol. :act-up: So I had to un-train him. I'd coax him forward and before he would sit, (have to be very quick) I'd mark the behavior of standing and treat. Click/treat. After he got onto just standing, not sitting, I added a cue. ("stand") I then stopped having him sit at all on cue for the time I was showing, which wasn't that long. He got his championship when he was 7 months old. 

Anyhow, I learned how to present the dog in the best way to bring out his attributes. And my breeder/co-owner handled him in the most important classes while he encouraged me to practice in those that weren't terribly important. 

If you can find one, I'd see about getting into a handling class. Your dog needs to learn how to pay attention and do what he needs to do with other dogs milling around and learn not to react to them so much. If you can't find a class with a good teacher or professional handler, I'd watch lots of You Tube videos. A professional handler can make a HUGE difference. My breeder was a professional handler as well as a judge so he handled him where it counted the most. He really knows how to make a dog show well.

Best wishes and good luck at the show.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Good luck and I hope you enjoy the whole experience.

My poodle was one of those pups kept by the breeder for show - when I got her she liked to stand all the time in that stacked position - clearly her breeder had spent a good amount of time on stacking. 

Where I take obedience classes, they have classes on conformation - showing your dog. Perhaps you have one nearby that you can take. I hope that the breeder is supporting you with information, resources and other help so you'll be successful.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Here are a few videos showing how my breeder shows my dog. They're not very good, long or showing everything. It was hard to get close enough because my breeder told me to stay back so Matisse wouldn't see me. But you'll see how he carries his tail. He's just so joyful and happy all the time. And he thought it was just fine going in the ring...very sociable and cheery. Some dogs just don't love it, are uncomfortable or nervous, not very well socialized and they just don't enjoy it. My friend had a Pom like that. Well, the dog was okay in the ring but shook with nerves on the table. I thought...why show this dog?

















Here he is not even showing yet...just getting groomed and his tail is up. No one is holding it. So it wasn't hard to get his tail up because he pretty much did it himself. What was hard for me, was on the table as the judge was approaching, his tail would start to wag violently. LOL. And I'd loose my grip on it. haha.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

I don't know if it's different in AKC than CKC (canadian kennel club) but once dogs his 6 months old they can start earning points towards there championship (at 6.5 months old my dog only need 3 more points to his championship (in canada you only need 10 points for champion)), so this show could very well get you points if AKC has the same rules.

Here is my boy at his first official show (at 6.5 months old)





We went to handling classes up to 2 times a week and did 2 baby puppy shows I believe so he had lots of practice before out first real show.
I don't pull his tail up I just push it with my hand (don't mind the weird hand thing I was doing at the end of the video, he was hold his tail pretty well so I think I was testing it and praising him for it).
I hold the skin on the side of his neck/face for control during examination.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Initially I used a short platform to help my pup stand square--some use stacking blocks. I started by teaching him to place his head in my hand, click & treat, and worked up to holding the side of his jaw like I would in a show. I use the phrase "stand pretty" for stacking, it came out automatically at home and I stuck with it.

Like the early 'sit' command that was mentioned, I taught 'watch me' from the heel position. For conformation I re-taught it standing in front of and facing my pup, since that is one position in the conformation ring.

I took a conformation class--which I've since stopped when the instructor man-handled my pup because 'poodles need this.' He's a sensitive lad and I rarely even raise my voice. I 'think' that he's starting to enjoy conformation. Whenever we leave the ring we have a party, a carryover from my method with performance sports. I make a big deal, let him jump around, and lots of special treats. Every activity that we participate in must have some pay-off for him.

Conformation was also not my plan--this is my agility dog--but he ended up being a 'good prospect' and now I'm handling as well. We've recently started rally obedience which I'm hoping will add to the 'fun' that happens in the show ring.


----------



## PuffDaddy (Aug 24, 2016)

*Thanks for your help!*

Thanks to everyone who has posted so far. It's nice to read your advice and to hear your input. I will type my long winded reply into different categories to make it easier for you to follow.

BREEDER AND CONFIRMATION CLASS

The issue of having a breeder to talk to and going to confirmation classes has been raised a few times. That would be the most helpful thing for sure! One of the reasons that I came here to get some first hand advice is that I have a language barrier. I speak English and German and officially moved to Helsinki in the Spring. Finnish is a very difficult and unique language, so unfortunately i am still pretty useless at it. I know so many words but the minute a conversation starts and sentences are necessary...things get our of control quickly! 

My breeder doesn't speak much English, and I can't really attend a confirmation class because I would have NO idea what was going on! So it really is helpful to hear from you, just to have some real people to talk to! Fortunately, the owner of Puffy's father is very involved in the show circuit. She has at least four poodles and Puffy's father alone is a champion in like 10 countries or something crazy like that. She does know a lot, but I don't see her too often and technically she isn't my breeder, so I am not exactly in contact with her all the time. She is also a professional groomer and will do Puffy's trim the night before the show. We will get to talk a bit then, and since I love talking about dogs and am curious about the show, I am sure I will talk to her a lot when the time comes. However, she isn't exactly 'always there for me' or something like this. Honestly, I am kind of alone on this one!

STACKING TECHNIQUES AND SOCIALIZATION

I am going to work on teaching Puffy to stack and will, of course, only use positive methods. Thanks for the advice on how to do that, and thanks for the videos! Watching Asher in particular was helpful since he is the same breed and age as Puffy.The videos of Matisse were also helpful because they show a variety of angles and situations. 

We do a lot of click and treat and he is VERY interested and excited about his 'schooling'. Fortunately, I think that Puffy will probably like to go to shows. He is very well socialized and is comfortable and happy around people and dogs alike. He is also very confident and loves to 'perform'. So I am thinking he's going to have a good time! An interesting fact to mention about socialization and puppies is that in Finland things like Parvo and distemper etc are extremely rare, and never found in native Finnish dogs. Puppies are encouraged by vets to walk on the streets and experience people and dogs as much as possible before 16 weeks, because this is scientifically proven to be a critical socialization period. So, since Puffy was 8 weeks old he has been walking around town with us and encouraged to meet strangers and has been introduced to dogs of every shape and size. This early exposure that a lot of dogs are not lucky enough to have works wonders on a dogs social skills! I know that some people try to keep strangers and random people AWAY from 'bothering' their dog, but I have actually been the one who asks strangers to pet my dog! "Please bother my dog, it's good for him!" That's my attitude, and he has grown to adore all sorts of people and to be a very social animal with no shyness or nervousness. He is rarely bothered. I am thankful to Finland for allowing this kind of mentality with puppies, because the dogs here are often very well socialized and chilled out. 

That said, I can imagine that having SO many people and puppies in one place at a show is simply going to be exciting for him. He's usually quite calm, but it must be kind of an extreme situation! 

CHAMPIONSHIP POINTS

As far as championships go. It is interesting to hear your different systems towards a championship. Over here a dog is not qualified to go for its championship until after it over 9 months old. Thus, going to a puppy show with my 8 month old is a different kind of thing. Puppy shows are very relaxed and the dogs are not held to such strict behavior guidelines. They are considered a place to get your puppy practice and to get early evaluations. They are otherwise run like a regular dog show with proper judges and format etc. however, none of this counts on the dog's record. The dog needs to win three times in order to get its championship in a given country. All of those times must be after 9 months, and one time must be after two years. Obviously puppies change a lot as they grow, and that is the thought behind this.

THE TAIL

Speaking of changing a lot, that leads me to the tail! Thanks for all of the tail holding advice! Unfortunately, since Puffy was evaluated as a younger puppy, his tail has since curled. After all, puppies change as they grow! In a country without docking, this is relatively common. I have never seen a poodle with a properly straight tail, although I know it is a possibility! Most tails are either curved or curled when they are natural here. 

It is kind of interesting because since the poodle has had its tail docked throughout much of its history, breeders have not traditionally known exactly what kind of tail their dogs would naturally have. So straight natural tails were not historically bred for. Then you go to a place like Finland which banned docking only in the last 15 years, and you realize that most poodles have some curl, if not complete curl to their tail. However, most of them have great tail set and the part of the tail which would remain in a dock goes straight up (because this WAS bred for) and then...the curve begins! Anyway, as he has grown his has gotten a proper curl. If his tail were docked, it probably would appear straight and no one would be the wiser!

Could this disqualify him? It could! However, due to the issue that I explained above judges tend to be forgiving of this newly non-docked tail generation that we are seeing here. If he otherwise has great confirmation, then it is often considered a cosmetic issue that should not be heavily weighed upon in an already compromised gene pool. However, as we know, technically the tail is supposed to be quite straight, so if a judge has a passion for straight tails, then Puffy could easily not be much of a show dog after all. It really depends, and all professionals have encouraged me to take him anyway and that he could very well close a championship even with his curled tail. 

However, since it is curled and natural (long) I literally have to hold it up by the tip when he stacks. Even when naturally tailed dogs have relatively straight tails, we hold it up by the tip. Fortunately, his carriage is great, that gay tail never goes down and is always held high and proud.

Actually, if he is sad, tired or afraid then his tail is quite straight! But he is a happy guy, and he usually prefers keeping it gay! 

THE 2 LITTERS

The first litter came almost full term. We had been on a waiting list since before the dog was pregnant, and we celebrated when she was. All sorts of health testing had been done and the breeders were undoubtedly responsible throughout the pregnancy. She had been having her ultrasounds etc on schedule. The bitch was healthy although not growing as much as she should have been which caused some concern, but the vet could not actually identify any problems. Shortly before the birth she had a final x ray and it was clear that there were 9 puppies. However, not all of them were moving. This caused great concern. The puppies were at least a week early to be delivered (and for puppies that week really matters because lungs don't develop properly until the very end) and the vet asked the breeder to wait it out over the weekend, and if any black green discharge appeared then they had to get the puppies out because this would mean the death of some of the puppies would cause a highly toxic environment. Unfortunately within a day or two this did happen. The puppies were delivered via c section I believe. 6 of the 9 were dead and undersize or severely deformed. 3 survived. Unfortunately two of those died within a few days due to under developed lungs and possibly infection. One female survived and is now 6 months old, beautiful and healthy. It was really a dark and tragic story. Particularly traumatic for the breeder because it was such a graphic and shocking way to see these beloved puppies die. The fetuses were all tested and results were inconclusive. There was no bacterial, viral or genetic disease etc. to be found. Sometimes this just happens. 

We searched high and low to find another responsible breeder in the country who was having puppies. We found one and traveled 2 hours to visit her one day and to get on the waiting list for one. But this second pregnancy was simply reabsorbed. The dog was confirmed with ultrasound to be pregnant with 5 puppies. Once again the dogs were properly health tested etc. A few weeks before the due date I wrote to the breeder for an update, and she wrote back saying that she had just been to the vet and was shocked to learn that the puppies were GONE. Sometimes this happens as well that fetuses are simply reabsorbed at some point. 

That's a lot of information, thanks to all of you for chiming in!


----------

